# GEN 4 issue (could be the guy behind the 31)



## Broncs (Jun 6, 2014)

Got a question for you Glock guys. Did you have any trouble going from a G3 to a G4? I am an above avg. shooter (at least around here) and shoot a lot of defensive pistol and steel challenge matches. This past weekend I shot in a benefit match for the Semper Fi foundation and I shot a new G31 G4 with tru glo tfo sights and the large beaver tail backstrap. Even at 7 yds I was very low!!! I ended up having to aim several inches above the 12" plates to hit them on the bottom! Is it possible that that backstrap caused me to pull down when squeezing the trigger?

Thanks Broncs


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

It's possible, but unlikely, in my experience. Beavertail or not, if the sights are aligned when the pistol fires, the sighted point of aim is where the bullet should go.

It is my understanding that the compact and full-size .357 Glocks are supposed to use a different rear sight height than all the other calibers in the same frame size. I think it is more likely that someone bought and installed a set of sights that are intended for 9mm/.40 Glocks on the .357, and that is causing (or contributing to) the problem. I have seen this problem at least three times in the last 10 years or so, including the case of a Glock 32 that I purchased in used condition.

I also understand that some aftermarket sight makers list the G31 and G32 as using the same replacement sights as their 9mm and .40 counterparts, which is incorrect, and others (like TruGlo) do not. The TruGlo TFO chart does show a different part number for the G31/G32 than the similarly-sized 9mm/.40 Glocks, so the company has it right, but who knows who sold the owner the sights. I have had spirited "discussions" with several gunsmiths and shop owners that thought and stated to customers that all small-caliber Glocks used the same height sights, because that's the way it was for years, until the .357s came along. 

So anyway, unless the same problem starts to crop-up with your other Glocks or other handguns, I'd go ahead and (just this once, based on past experiences) blame the gun.

But don't make it a habit. :mrgreen:


----------



## Broncs (Jun 6, 2014)

You may have discovered the problem! I did not realize the sights were different on a 31! I ordered them from Midway and I just went to their site and they do have different part numbers for 17 etc. and 31 etc. now I have no idea which they sent me without calling them as the gunsmith who installed them did not return the box to me... 

Much thanks for this enlightenment!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

So it's your pistol? Sorry I didn't pick-up on that from the first post; for some reason I thought you were shooting a loaner or another person's pistol.

Yes, that may be the problem. Some folks have even opted for fully-adjustable sights on their .357 handguns, to be able to get the best zero and use any load without zeroing difficulties.

If you ordered from MidwayUSA's online store, you should be able to log-in to your account and see the part number of everything shipped on your last order. If you called-in the order, then the printed invoice contained in the shipping box should have the same info, I think (if you saved it; sometimes I don't).

Glad I could help, and I hope you get the problem corrected to your satisfaction.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

On most fiber optic sights you need to change your sight picture so the fiber optic front sight is where you want the bullet to impact vs cutting the target in half with the top of the front sight. My experience with my CZ 75BD, Sig 226 & M&P Pro with fiber optic front sight factory/installed have all been this way. I was shooting low at first too until I figured this out.







Traditionally most sights use sight image 2... but my experience with fiber optic front sights is that sight image 3 is correct. As you can see, if your using image 2... your hits would be low. Takes a little getting used to if all you've used was image 2 in the past. I love fiber optic front sights and have transitioned to image 3 with great results.

This may be the case or not... as i've yet to put a fiber optic sight on a Glock and try it out... only the 3 handguns mentioned above.


----------



## Broncs (Jun 6, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> On most fiber optic sights you need to change your sight picture so the fiber optic front sight is where you want the bullet to impact vs cutting the target in half with the top of the front sight. My experience with my CZ 75BD, Sig 226 & M&P Pro with fiber optic front sight factory/installed have all been this way. I was shooting low at first too until I figured this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was doing 2 at the beginning and at 5 to 7 yards I wouldn't hit the target (12" steel plate) I ended up having to move my sight picture completely above the target.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

O.k... at that distance you would only be a couple inches low using sight image 2, so you may have the sight height issue mentioned by the others. You can easily point shoot at that distance... so you should notice the barrel dipping down when you acquire your sights to determine if your front or rear sights are not correct.

Let us know what happens when you get it figured out.


----------



## Broncs (Jun 6, 2014)

Well I confirmed today that I did receive and have installed, the correct sights for the 31 so this coming weekend it's a trip to the range 5 different types of ammo and another shooter so we can see what it's doing or if it was me. I had the larger beaver tail back strap on and I have a feeling that the way it fit my hand it was causing me to pull down when I pulled the trigger.. So I changed it to the smaller beaver tail backstrap. I'll let you know what happens.


----------

